# How much to charge?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

This lady contacted me on Facebook and wants to know how much I would charge to repair her snowblower. It's a John Deere tractor trs27. I checked it out it needs new belts and needs a new shear pin and a drive disk. What should the charges be? Of course, while I have it I would probably do a kind of overall check up.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

whats your time and shop space worth to you ? dont forget to add in any travel time for parts....and shop supplies. all those squirts of wd are costing you .


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I would estimate 150 plus parts for the work mentioned. That's including pick up and delivery if there close by.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

$50 parts, $200-$250 for labor, complete tuneup plus this stuff $300 plus parts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you have to do a full service or else if anything else goes wrong when she uses it it will come back to bite you.

did you already inspect the whole machine? if the belts and disk need replaced it probably needs much more other than common service issues. scraper bar? shoes? cables frayed? rust and corrosion? any cracks in tires or tracks? etc etc.

how much is this machine worth in good running condition? is a $300-400 repair bill warrant these repairs.

just my 2 cents.

( women are more trouble than men when it comes to repairing their blowers ) I didn't say that....don't know where that came from.......honest.

side note; always bid high . 20% more than you think. when you do the repairs and come in 20 % less than your quote , they will be happy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow. I was thinking something like $75.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

20 min for the belts
5 min for the shear pin
30 min for the drive disk
15 extra min for unforseen issues
parts 60 bucks tops
the machine is not very good quality worth 400 mint



300 labor i would call that a scam myself 

100 bucks labor at most



tell her to buy a new machine


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

1132le said:


> 20 min for the belts
> 5 min for the shear pin
> 30 min for the drive disk
> 15 extra min for unforseen issues
> ...


Yeh. Not crazy about Murray/Deere stuff but her buying a different machine isn't going to happen. IF..... I do do these repairs I am going to make it very clear to her that I am not responsible for anything else going wrong. I already told her that this was one of the machines that helped put Deere out of the homeowner snowblower business. It did start right up and ran well. I tried the electric starter and it operates too. Oil is clean. Was changed last year and only was run once. 
If I do it I will probably charge her 80-100 bucks.
*I just thought of something. I know where she ordinarily takes it for service. I'll call them and tell them what kind of machine and ask for estimate on parts/labor and go from there. *


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Wow. I was thinking something like $75.



For an hour or so of TLC you are probably being realistic. It sounds like you are not a bona-fide shop. To me she's hiring a handyman to tinker, there is no warranty, it's a best effort type of deal. Your not promising that anything will last forever or even a storm.


The other side of the knife is that should something bad happen with the machine and you touched it you could be on the hook and lacking liability coverage you could be in a bad spot.


Sometimes reality stinks.


Pete


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

$300 labor and parts.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

russ01915 said:


> $300 labor and parts.


That whole machine isn't worth $150.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's their problem. Labor at the dealers is $65-70 an hr. Maybe time for her to get a new one.


----------



## Smithn2283 (Oct 18, 2018)

Assuming you are doing this basically for fun then maybe100 labor plus parts. Check the oil and grease it up while you are at it and everybody should be happy.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is a review of a local dealer on yelp. The special was for a spark plug, oil change, grease, and make adjustments and inspect machine. Parts not included.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

russ01915 said:


> Here is a review of a local dealer on yelp


Whoa!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree Whoa!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> That whole machine isn't worth $150.


You have to decide how much you want to make an hour. You should not base your fee on how much a machine is worth. It may be worth it to the customer to spend 300 to have the machine running right. It would cost much more then that to buy new.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

If you feel your time is worth less or it's a hobby, charge less. It's still a fair price at $300 if you are picking up and dropping off. Here's another price list list


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

here's another tuneup bill from another dealer in the area


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've done two repairs this fall for acquaintances, people I used to work with for about 15 years each. "Snowblower won't start" kinda deal. Carb cleaning and kits, little bit of grease/lube here and there, checked everything out. Maybe put 4 "easy" hours in each. I took my time, had to research on the internet the machines for I didn't know them at all (an 80's Ariens and an early 00's Craftsman...neither anything fancy).

I'm not currently employed at the time and both were local (longest round trip was 30 miles) and they heard from another ex co-worker I dabbled in stuff like this. I did the work at their houses.

Both machines, I told the owners that I'm not in the repair business so to speak, but "I can surely try what I do know how to do to get them running" kinda thing. I'll check them out, see if I can figure out the issues, get them running as cheap as possible.

Carb kits were roughly $20 each + a little bit of grease/lube/carb cleaner + maybe 50 total miles were my costs. I charged both people $80. Both machines operate a lot better, start on the first pull, both owners very happy.

I've done "lawn mower won't start" type work via word of mouth for years now when I have the time, maybe 5 machines a year. I usually know every person I help out. I'm also a sort of computer tech/TV "I know a guy" type too. Fixed up quite a few home networks, help deciding "is my computer dead or can it be fixed" things, helping install TV's/PC's/stereos/wireless networks etc. I recently helped a guy install a rooftop antenna and wiring it whole house using the prior DirecTV coax/dish mount, then integrating streaming PVR/ATSC set top boxes into every room - then getting everything up and running as it should.

I charged him $100 for a day's work and they fed me pizza and beer when it was finished. Might have been $300 through a business - maybe more actually. Not many old fashioned mom and pop TV installers out there any more. 

I don't charge people much. I like helping people out and if I have spare time, I help them if I can. And that's how I look at stuff like this. Is this a business, or are you simply "volunteering for some cash" to help someone you can help?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've made my mind up. I am going to do the belts, shear pin and drive disc .... *no charge.*. Thanks for your input, everyone. I have personal reasons for doing it for free. One day my sweet wife may not have me around and I would hope someone would do the same for her.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Best decision ever! Karma, it will come back to you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Spectrum said:


> For an hour or so of TLC you are probably being realistic. It sounds like you are not a bona-fide shop. To me she's hiring a handyman to tinker, there is no warranty, it's a best effort type of deal. Your not promising that anything will last forever or even a storm.
> 
> 
> The other side of the knife is that should something bad happen with the machine and you touched it you could be on the hook and lacking liability coverage you could be in a bad spot.
> ...


the small claims courts are filled with these cases. more trouble than it's worth. I've done a lot of FREE work and just ask for reimbursement for parts and I still get GRIEF sometimes. A lady broke a shear pin 7 miles away during a blizzard and expected me to go out there and change it. I didn't and she started bad mouthing me on local social media.

and that's not the only time. 99% of the people I have helped fro free are very appreciative. they give me a bottle of wine , beer , cookies , etc. It has just been my experience that the ladies are usually the PIA's.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> That whole machine isn't worth $150.




good for you. just read all the posts.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Good decision. It makes you happy and the customer happy. That's worth alot.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I know you said you looked at it and listed the work to be done. Like others have stated, once you touch it you own it. I would not be bashful for the $250 range. These machines (Noma) are buggers to work on.
One thing to look at is the bushings on the axle. I had a TRS26 and the bushings wore out within 6 years. If they are going to be replaced, you will spend a lot of time to get the wheels off (assuming they are rusted on) and the complete tear out of the drive.
bbwb


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Here is a review of a local dealer on yelp. The special was for a spark plug, oil change, grease, and make adjustments and inspect machine. Parts not included.


Insane. Every dealers price varies, but holy cow. You could get a new Sno tec for their service price :crying:


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

They get $75.00 to pick up a machine around here. So with that in mind the cheapest bill anyone would get is $150.00.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*I messaged the dealer who usually does her service. I told them exactly the repairs (I will be doing) and I asked for a quote on parts , labor and pickup/delivery. Total bill ... $310.*


----------



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

If you have the time just look online for a generic contract. I have done this for some side work where I don't know the people. Just make sure both parties sign and date it. If you want to go a step further list work to be done. Have the person sign off on it when it is complete. Make copies of each and file it away. My wife works daily with lengthy contracts and leases. This knowledge I have is valid in Ohio and would hold up in court. I have never had an issue with someone I didn't know. It's usually your buddy you do something for that is a late payment or complains. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I've made my mind up. I am going to do the belts, shear pin and drive disc .... *no charge.*. Thanks for your input, everyone. I have personal reasons for doing it for free. One day my sweet wife may not have me around and I would hope someone would do the same for her.



I like it! In the end it will be a win-win.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not being a business and not having coverage is something to consider. The big thing is to be clear about what you are doing or aren't and how much you're going to charge BEFORE you get involved. It's almost always worked for me but once in a while you run into that person that just can't be pleased. If you're only dealing with friends or friends of friends you likely know who to take on and who to avoid.

The one that sticks in my mind was an older lady who I repaired something in her heater. A couple months later with the start of hot weather she came back complaining I messed up her AC. Since heat and AC were right there next to each other on that control panel it had to be my fault. I tired, my manager tried, we finally just pumped in a can or two of freon and sent her on her way happy and feeling like she was right. This was back when systems routinely leaked a little each year and before you had to have freon recycling machines.

One thing I would say is check on the parts. I know I just found out my disk on my JD-JD can't be had for less than $50. i'd guess a TRS is more the 20-25 dollar average but ...

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

some people are not worth helping . free or otherwise but fortunately they are in the minority.

you have to have a 6th sense about people that only comes from experience.

I helped a lady a couple times with here blower . just asked for parts and gas money. she was a major PIA ! calling and emailing me every time she had a problem.

finally had enough so I bought her 25 year old blower at fair market value and GAVE her a Free Honda that I went completely went thru, serviced and made DAM sure it would work without issues. I felt sorry for her because she went thru a bad divorce and had 3 children.

she continued to call and email me about stuff. it never ends with some people like kissafrog says.

I had to cut her loose. Blocked her from social media and ignore her calls and emails . ( no, she did not want my body ) ........I know how you maniacs think.


----------

